# Diesel Prices



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I just paid $8.30 a gallon for diesel! What are you guys paying?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's imperial, ours is around $5.20 US.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I converted it in to US gallons!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No I converted it in to US gallons!


 At those prices I guess the old saying-- good to the last drop applies!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Pretty much with the landrover, thank god for Roberta's little Mazda on long runs!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my Matt...If I had some pipe laid I would ship you as much as you wanted. The price here yestereday was $ 3.68 gallon. Maybe cheaper if I looked around.

Honestly I could not operate at your prices...perhaps I should pretend that is what I am paying...I would save a lot more fuel. And to think I was paying $ 1.67 not all that long ago.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

My that is cheap!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When I read your post at first I thought the world went to war last night and we had outta control fuel pricing. Your Rover does not run on diesel does it ? Mine runs on gasoline and get about 12 miles to the gallon.

I should start thinking about a more effecient truck. Met a guy in the UP last week who claimed he was getting 40 MPG in a 4 cylinder outback.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No my landrover is a diesel.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww..man, I wish mine was !!! What kind of milage do you get with it ?

How about Roberta's Mazda ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roberta canes the arse out of her's so pointless trying to work it out!

My landrover maybe 26 to the gallon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought you would be doing a bit better than that. My dodge gets about 18-20 depending on my driving. If I am working it, it drops off into the 12 mpg.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I just paid $8.30 a gallon for diesel! What are you guys paying?


Geez thats ridiculous! Only logic I can apply to that is you guys are an island country, and opec has the family jewels being moved around in the palms. Are there any oil fields there whatsoever? Never thought about that before till now.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Geez thats ridiculous! Only logic I can apply to that is you guys are an island country, and opec has the family jewels being moved around in the palms. Are there any oil fields there whatsoever? Never thought about that before till now.


Thats got nothing to do with it! Our government taxes the living crap out of us!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Same here Matt. It's the taxes that get you on everything. I just filled up my tractor two days ago and it was 3.89. Compared to you it was a real bargain.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your just going to annoy me now!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Taxes are needed this I understand. Here they are need to support those who need assistance. Kinda like those who that leach off society, wierd programs that line other pockets, etc. Gas taxes are supposed to be used for road repair and development, however I wonder how much actually get used for that. You are right Matt...taxes taxes taxes. Is it possible to buy fuel that is not taxed or tell how much tax is added to your fuel prices ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No you can't buy fuel with no tax on it. Its something like 70%.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think road tax is .44 cents per gallon here in Colorado.

I get culture shock when I fill up the two 150 gal. tanks on my big truck---were runn'in $3.99 to $4.50 per gal. dependping what state I load up in.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We are about $4.20 a gal. and marine fuel is $4.32 a gal. I will put 50 to 70 gallons in the boat when I fill it up from a weekend trip.


----------

